# Umbilical hernia



## 9Eleven (Jun 20, 2011)

Can you show a dog if he had an umbilical hernia repaired when they were a puppy? I would imagine that the scar however small, would be a disqualifying flaw.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Whether or not it would be a detectable flaw, it would be unethical IMO.


----------



## 9Eleven (Jun 20, 2011)

Why would it be unethical?


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

You usually show a dog to prove it is a worthy of being bred. Because dogs with umbilical hernias are more inclined to throw pups with them, it probably should not be used for breeding.


----------



## 9Eleven (Jun 20, 2011)

So, are you saying that in all cases that it is hereditary? I should also specify that this is a male , so there would be no danger to a mother that was pregnant.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Also it is not ethical IMO to show dogs who have been cosmetically altered other than prescribed changes like tails or ears, especially for heritable problems like an umbilical hernia. Braces to correct a faulty bite are another example that would fall into this category.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Rules for showing dogs in the AKC show ring that have had surgical procedures are very specific. Umbilical hernia repair is NOT an exclusion from the show ring. http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/RREGS3.pdf Chapter 11, section 8.

From http://www.showdogsupersite.com/kenlclub/breedvet/umbilical.html



> UMBILICAL HERNIAS
> 
> Conventional wisdom says that umbilical hernias are inheritable, and a dog with a hernia should not be bred. Conventional wisdom, however, does not differentiate between "true hernias" where there is a defect in the body wall, and "delayed closures", where a small bit of omentum slips out of the area before the umbilicus closes. In 26 years of dealing with breeders and reproduction, I do not have any evidence that "delayed closures" are inheritable.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Yea, I've heard that argument before but I don't agree with it. IMO it's semantics, "delayed closure" IS a hernia and I still think it's unethical even if it's allowed by the rules. Although it's none of my business what people do about it in their own dogs. *shrug*


----------



## 9Eleven (Jun 20, 2011)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Rules for showing dogs in the AKC show ring that have had surgical procedures are very specific. Umbilical hernia repair is NOT an exclusion from the show ring. http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/RREGS3.pdf Chapter 11, section 8.
> 
> From http://www.showdogsupersite.com/kenlclub/breedvet/umbilical.html


Thanks, I appreciate your information that appears to be based more on fact than opinion.



sassafras said:


> Yea, I've heard that argument before but I don't agree with it. IMO it's semantics, "delayed closure" IS a hernia and I still think it's unethical even if it's allowed by the rules. Although it's none of my business what people do about it in their own dogs. *shrug*


IMO, you have a lot of opinions.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I know the difference between hernias and slow closures as Shih Tzu are one of the breeds that it is fairly common in. I also know that when you breed a female, whether it is a slow closure or not, you are more likely to get puppies also with slow closures. I have never had a "slow closure" from a female that did not have it, whereas I have had females with it, throw puppies with it.

I know it is a debatable point whether it is hereditary or not.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

9Eleven said:


> IMO, you have a lot of opinions.


LOL. I'm so sorry that I'm not telling you what you want to hear. My opinions are based on my education and experience. The conclusion of that article was based on opinions.


----------

